# IMR Powder?



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

I am looking to buy powder for reloading, but can't find any locally here in Utah County. I need IMR 4350, and 4831. I prefer 1 lb. containers. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Powder of any flavor is getting pretty tough to find right now. Even many of the online vendors don't have any of it in stock. I'd suggest keeping your eyes open checking out several of the quality online locations and maybe consider getting a few guys together to place an order to share the hazmat fee. The hazmat fee is now at $22 from what I hear on the streets. It puts small powder (or primer) orders priced out of the market. I am not sure how much powder or how many primers can be shipped for a single hazmat fee, but it seems like I heard at least a couple 8-lb kegs could be shipped together for the one fee.

There are also the options of going with a milsurp powder. It can usually be found for considerably less cost per pound than it's commercial counterpart. The quality is usually pretty high. It is cheaper probably because you don't pay for a lot of advertising. It can also be found in rifle powders as well as pistol powders.

Just a couple ideas.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Good Luck. Pretty poor pickins out there. If you can find the Accuracy 3100 powder it is "about" the same as IMR 4831. Check the manuals for min.- max. loads. I've shot it for years in my .243's and 7mm mag. Has always been slightly cheaper.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## BIG DADDY (Sep 16, 2007)

Try Gallenson's. They had some 4831. 

Good luck

BD


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

Gunnies in Orem has the biggest current inventory of reloading supplies that I've been able to find.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

FishNaked said:


> Gunnies in Orem has the biggest current inventory of reloading supplies that I've been able to find.


 Probably because no one will deal with them. I know I wont. I called one time looking for a Ruger Vaquero and they treated me like crap. They didnt want to even look to see if they had one. They told me to drive down there from Roy if I wanted to see if they did.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Finally found some IMR4831 and RL22. In Ephriam of all places. Sorry bought the last three pounds.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

If you are still looking for these IMR4350 and IMR4831, Cal-Ranch in West Jordan has some as of this moring. 5/30/09


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

They do have IMR 4831? I am looking for some. Cal Ranch here dont have it.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

reb8600 said:


> They do have IMR 4831? I am looking for some. Cal Ranch here dont have it.


Where is here?

I was at the West Jordan store (27th & 78th). I was ther ealry in the morning, 1-1lbs IMR4831, 2-1lb IMR4350.


----------

